# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  101 काम की वेबसाइटें

## love.15

*101 काम की वेबसाइटें*

----------


## BP Mishra

नए सूत्र को शुरू करने की शुभकामनाए !

----------


## The Unique

*सुत्र को आगे तो बढाओ मित्र*

----------


## love.15

01 screenr.com - अपने डेस्कटॉप को फिल्म के रूप में रिकॉर्ड करें और उन्हें सीधे YouTube पर भेजें.

02 bounceapp.com स्क्रॉल योग्य वेब पृष्ठों की पूरी लंबाई के स्क्रीनशॉट कैप्चर करें.
03. goo.gl - लंबे URL को छोटा करें और यूआरएल को QR कोड में परिवर्तित करें.
04. untiny.me - छोटे किए गए यूआरएल के पीछे लंबे यूआरएल देखें.
. 05 qClock - गूगल मानचित्र का उपयोग कर शहर के स्थानीय समय का पता करें.
06 copypastecharacter.com - जो विशेष वर्ण (अक्षर या कैरेक्टर) आपके कुंजीपटल पर नहीं हैं उन्हें यहाँ से कॉपी-पेस्ट करें.
07 postpost.com ट्विटर के लिए एक बढ़िया खोज इंजन.
08. lovelycharts.com - फ्लोचार्ट, नेटवर्क आरेख, साइटमैप, आदि बनाएं
09 iconfinder.com सभी आकारों के विविध किस्म के प्रतीक (आइकन) यहाँ मिलेंगे.
10. office.com -अपने ऑफिस दस्तावेज़ों के लिए टेम्पलेट्स, क्लिपआर्ट और चित्र डाउनलोड करें

----------


## mukesh745

नये सूत्र की डेर सारी शुभकामना...................

----------


## grewal786

http://www.hpage.com/advertise_goldentiles.html
_free own site 

_

----------


## swami ji

sutr ko updet karna mitr ....shutr ki shubh kamanaye

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मित्र सूत्र को गतिशीलता दो, बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## manojkumar822

सर जी में फेसबुक पर से अपने दोस्तों की लिस्ट में से कुछ लोगो को हटाना चाहता हू ये में केसे करू ?

----------


## love.15

*11 followupthen.com यह - ईमेल अनुस्मारक (रिमाइंडर) बनाने का सबसे आसान तरीका है.

   12. jotti.org - किसी भी संदिग्ध अनुलग्नक फ़ाइल या वायरस के लिए ईमेल स्कैन करें.
   13 wolframalpha.com - खोजें नहीं, सीधे जवाब प्राप्त करें - और Wolfram युक्तियाँ देखें.
   14 printwhatyoulike.com - वेब पृष्ठों को अपने मनमुताबिक छापें.
   15 joliprint.com ब्लॉग की सामग्री को समाचार लेख या एक अखबार के रूप में रीफ़ॉर्मेट करें.

 16 ctrql.org आरएसएस फ़ीड के लिए एक खोज इंजन.

    17. e.ggtimer.com - अपनी दैनंदिनी जरूरतों के लिए एक सरल ऑनलाइन टाइमर .
    18. coralcdn.org - यदि कोई साइट भारी ट्रैफिक के कारण डाउन है तो coral CDN के माध्यम से देखें.
    19. random.org – कोई बेतरतीब संख्या (रेंडम नंबर) चुनें, सिक्का उछालें तथा और भी बहुत कुछ. 
    20. pdfescape.com – यह आपको ब्राउज़र के भीतर ही PDF को संपादित करने की सुविधा प्रदान करता है.*

----------


## love.15

*21. viewer.zoho.com – PDF और प्रस्तुतियों का सीधे ब्राउज़र में पूर्वावलोकन करें. 

      22. tubemogul.com – यूट्यूब और अन्य वीडियो साइटों में एक साथ वीडियो अपलोड करें. 
      23. dabbleboard.com – आपका आभासी श्वेतपट (व्हाइटबोर्ड). 
      24. scr.im – स्पैम के बारे में में चिंता किए बिना ईमेल पते को ऑनलाइन साझा करें. 
      25. spypig.com – अब आप अपने ईमेल के लिए प्राप्ति रसीद प्राप्त करें. 
      26. sizeasy.com – किसी भी उत्पाद के आकार की तुलना करें. 
      27. / myfonts.com WhatTheFont - किसी चित्र से जल्द से जल्द फ़ॉन्ट का नाम प्राप्त करें.
      28. google.com / webfonts - मुक्त स्रोत फ़ॉन्ट का एक अच्छा संग्रह.
      . 29 regex.info - अपनी तस्वीरों में छुपे डेटा - देखें और भी EXIF उपकरण देखें.
      . 30 livestream.com - अपने डेस्कटॉप स्क्रीन समेत तमाम अन्य चीजें वेब पर ब्रॉडकास्ट करें.*

----------


## love.15

*31 iwantmyname.com - सभी TLD में डोमेन खोजने में आपकी मदद करता है .

       . 32 homestyler.com - अपना घर 3 डी में एकदम शुरू से बनाएँ या कोई नया मॉडल बनाएँ.

       33. join.me - वेब पर किसी के साथ भी अपना स्क्रीन साझा करें .
       34 onlineocr.net - स्कैन किए गए पीडीएफ़ से पाठ (टैक्स्ट) निकालें - और भी ओसीआर उपकरण देखें.
       35 flightstats.com दुनिया भर में हवाई अड्डों पर उड़ान स्थिति देखें.
       36 wetransfer.com सही मायनों में बड़ी फ़ाइलों को ऑनलाइन साझा करें.
       37 pastebin.com आपके पाठ और कोड के हिस्सों को पेस्ट करने के लिए एक बेहद उपयोगी अस्थायी ऑनलाइन क्लिपबोर्ड .
       . 38 polishmywriting.com - वर्तनी या व्याकरण त्रुटियों के लिए अपने लेखन की जाँच करें.
       . marker.to 39 - साझा करने के लिए एक वेब पेज के महत्वपूर्ण भागों पर आसानी से प्रकाश डालें.
       . 40 typewith.me - कई लोगों के साथ एक ही दस्तावेज़ पर काम करें.*

----------


## love.15

*  41 whichdateworks.com - किसी पार्टी की योजना बना रहे हैं?कोई तारीख ढूंढें जब सभी उपलब्ध हों.
       42 everytimezone.com आसानी से समझ आने वाला - दुनिया का समय क्षेत्र (वर्ल्ड टाइम ज़ोन) .
        43 gtmetrix.com अपनी - साइट के ऑनलाइन परफ़ॉर्मेंस को मापने के लिए सही उपकरण .
        44 noteflight.com - संगीत के नोट्स छापें, अपने खुद के संगीत ऑनलाइन लिखें (समीक्षा ).
        45 imo.im - एक ही स्थान से स्काइप, फेसबुक, गूगल टॉक आदि पर पर अपने दोस्त के साथ चैटकरें.
        46. ​​translate.google.com - वेब पेज, पीडीएफ़ और ऑफ़िस दस्तावेज़ों का अनुवाद करें.
        . 47 kleki.com -विविध किस्म के ब्रश के साथ चित्र और रेखाचित्र बनाएं.
        48. similarsites.com - अपनी पसंदीदा किस्म की नई साइटों की खोजबीन करें.
        49 wordle.net - टैक्स्ट क्लाउड के साथ अपने लंबे पाठ का सार संक्षेप शीघ्रता से बनाएँ.
        50. bubbl.us - ब्राउज़र में ही माइंड मैप बनाएं, ब्रेनस्टार्मिंग आइडियाबनाएं.  
*

----------


## love.15

*51. kuler.adobe.com - रंग के आइडिया प्राप्त करें तस्वीरों से रंग निकालें .
         52. liveshare.com - किसी एलबम में अपनी तस्वीरों को तुरन्त साझा करें.
         53 lmgtfy.com - जब आपके मित्र अपने दम पर गूगल का उपयोग करने में बेहद आलसी हों.
         54. midomi.com - जब आपको किसी गीत का नाम जानना हो .
         . 55 bing.com / को स्वचालित रूप से हर तरह के आकार वाले मोबाइल फोनों के लिए वॉलपेपर ढूंढें.
         56 faxzero.com - मुक्त में ऑनलाइन फ़ैक्स भेजें - और भी फ़ैक्स सेवाएँ देखें.
         . feedmyinbox.com 57 - ईमेल न्यूज़लेटर के रूप में आरएसएस फ़ीड प्राप्त करें. 
         58. ge.tt - जल्दी से किसी को कोई फ़ाइल भेजें, वे इसे डाउनलोड करने से पहले पूर्वावलोकन कर सकते हैं.
         59 pipebytes.com - थर्ड पार्टी सर्वर पर अपलोड किए बगैर किसी भी आकार के फ़ाइल को हस्तांतरित करें.
         . 60 tinychat.com - माइक्रो सेकंड में एक निजी चैट रुम सेटअप करें.*

----------


## love.15

*61 privnote.com - नोट्स बनाएँ जो पढ़े जाने के बाद खुद ही मिट जाता है.
         62. boxoh.com - - गूगल मैप्स पर किसी भी शिपमेंट की स्थिति पर नजर रखें और विकल्प .

          63. chipin.com -किसी अच्छे काम के लिए ऑनलाइन धन जुटाएं.
          . downforeveryoneorjustme.com 64 - देखें कि आपकी पसंदीदा वेबसाइट ऑफ़लाइन है या नहीं है?
          . ewhois.com 65 - किसी व्यक्ति के अन्य वेबसाइटों को रिवर्स एनॉलिटिक्स लुकअप के के जरिए देखें.
          . whoishostingthis.com 66 - किसी भी वेबसाइट का वेब होस्ट खोजें.
          67. google.com/history – गूगल में कुछ मिला था, परंतु अभी याद नहीं आ रहा? 
          68. aviary.com/myna – ऑनलाइन ऑडियो संपादक जिसमें ऑडियो क्लिपों को ऑनलाइन रेकॉर्ड व रीमिक्स कर सकते हैं. 
          69 disposablewebpage.com - कोई अस्थायी वेब पेज बनाएं जो खुद मिट जाता है.
          70 urbandictionary.com - गालियों और अनौपचारिक शब्दों की परिभाषा ढूंढें.*

----------


## love.15

*71 seatguru.com - अपनी अगली उड़ान के लिए सीट बुक करने से पहले इस साइट से परामर्श करें .
          72. Sxc.hu - डाउनलोड करें स्टॉक तस्वीरें बिल्कुल मुफ्त में.
           73. zoom.it - स्क्रॉल किए बिना अपने ब्राउज़र में हाई रिजॉल्यूशन चित्रों को देखें.
           74. scribblemaps.com - मनमाफिक गूगल मैप्स आसानी से बनाएं .
           75 alertful.com - महत्वपूर्ण तिथियों के लिए ईमेल रिमाइंडर सेटअप करें.
           . 76 encrypted.google.com - अपने आईएसपी और अपने बॉस की नजरों से अपनी खोज क्वेरियों को दूर रखें .
           . 77 formspring.me - यहाँ पर आप व्यक्तिगत सवाल-जवाब कर सकते हैं.
           78 sumopaint.com लेयर आधारित एक उत्कृष्ट ऑनलाइन छवि संपादक.
           . snopes.com 79 - लॉटरी खुलने की खबर बताता ईमेल असली है या नकली यह पता करें .
           80 typingweb.com - टच टाइपिंग में महारत हासिल करने के लिए अभ्यास करें .
           .*

----------


## love.15

*81 mailvu.com - अपने वेब कैम का उपयोग कर किसी को वीडियो ईमेल भेजें.
           82. timerime.com - ऑडियो, वीडियो और छवियों के साथ टाइमलाइन बनाएँ.
            83 stupeflix.com - अपनी छवियों, ऑडियो और वीडियो क्लिप से एक फिल्म बनाएं.
            84. safeweb.norton.com - किसी भी वेबसाइट के ट्रस्ट लेयर की जाँच करें.
            85 teuxdeux.com - कार्य सूची बनाने के लिए एक सुंदर एप्प जो कागज की डायरी जैसा दिखता है.
            86. deadurl.com - जब आपके बुकमार्क किए गए वेब पृष्ठ हटा लिए जाएंगे तब आपको इसकी जरूरत पड़ सकती है.
            87. minutes.io - बैठक के दौरान त्वरित नोट्स लेने के लिए.
            88. youtube.com / leanback - यूट्यूब चैनल टीवी मोड में देखें.
            89. youtube.com/disco – अपने पसंदीदा कलाकार का वीडियो प्लेलिस्ट बनाएं. 
            90. talltweets.com - 140 अक्षरों से अधिक लंबे ट्वीट भेजें.*

----------


## love.15

*  http://www.procreo.jp/labo/flower_garden.swf

स्क्रीन पर कहीं भी क्लिक करें और गार्डन एंजॉय करें  						 
*

----------


## love.15

*  91 pancake.io - अपने ड्रॉपबॉक्स खाते का उपयोग कर एक निःशुल्क और सरल वेबसाइट बनाएँ.
            92. builtwith.com - किसी भी वेबसाइट का टेक्नोलॉजी स्टैक ढूंढें.
             93. woorank.com - एसईओ के नजरिए से किसी वेबसाइट का अनुसंधान करें.
             94 mixlr.com वेब पर लाइव ऑडियो ब्रॉडकास्ट करें.
             95. radbox.me - ऑनलाइन वीडियो बुकमार्क करें और उन्हें बाद में देखें ( समीक्षा ).
             96 tagmydoc.com - अपने दस्तावेज़ों और प्रस्तुतियों में (QR कोड जोड़ें समीक्षा ).
             97 notes.io ब्राउज़र में लघु पाठ नोट्स लिखने का आसान तरीका - .
             98. ctrlq.org/html-mail – किसी को भी बेनामी रिच टैक्स्ट ईमेल भेजें. 

             99. fiverr.com  - $ 5 की छोटी सी रकम में कुछ छोटी-छोटी चीजें करने के लिए लोगों को काम पर रखें .
             100 otixo.com - अपनी ऑनलाइन फ़ाइलें ड्रॉपबॉक्स, गूगल डॉक्स, आदि में आसानी से प्रबंधित करें
             101. ifttt.com - अपने सभी ऑनलाइन खातों के बीच एक कनेक्शन बनाएं.    
*

----------


## love.15

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  kkkkkkkkkk

----------


## sujata...

thanks.......................

----------


## lalji1964

*वास्तव  में ये सभी 101 वेबसाइटें  काम की है और दैनिक जीवन में उपयोगी हैं ! संग्रह कर नए सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिए शत शत बधाइयां .!*

----------


## rajkanwar

bhai ye 101 website nahi khul rahi he %2A%2A%2A%2A%2A%2A%2A%2A.com/showthread.php?t=1308

----------


## kaamwaala

धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------

